# Health insurance



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

Can anyone give me an insight into the cost of health insurance we have taken early retirement and are coverd untill jan 2011 i have been getting quotes and all seem to be over 5,000 my husband is 59 i am 51 with no medical complications between us is this normal what di other people do .
Thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

murdock said:


> Can anyone give me an insight into the cost of health insurance we have taken early retirement and are coverd untill jan 2011 i have been getting quotes and all seem to be over 5,000 my husband is 59 i am 51 with no medical complications between us is this normal what di other people do .
> Thanks


We have just gone with AXA PPP on a Europe Wide policy. They offer various levels of cover and voluntary excesses to reduce the premiums. Ours, on the lowest level of cover is only £80 per month for both of us, but we are in our 30s.

B


----------



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> We have just gone with AXA PPP on a Europe Wide policy. They offer various levels of cover and voluntary excesses to reduce the premiums. Ours, on the lowest level of cover is only £80 per month for both of us, but we are in our 30s.
> 
> B


Thanks just looked on theres and it was £139.00 per month i think the problem was i was putting in cover for expats when i put in foreign resident abroad it was a cheaper rate AxA seems to be the best rate so far.


----------

